# how to resize main partition ...



## dragons_eyeview (Mar 23, 2006)

so, let me back track a little. in a moment of anger i deleated windows .... and installed ubuntu. this is my first experiance with linux, but so far i like it. only prob is the few games i actualy like arn't supported by cedaga or wine. thus i decided to put windows back on as a dual boot. but i don't know how to resize the partitions... any suggestions ?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you don't want to delete your Linux install, then the best thing to do is to either buy Partition Magic or install QTParted (Linux).


----------



## dragons_eyeview (Mar 23, 2006)

no desire to get rid of my linux, so ... got qtparted, but it won't let me resize the main partition which is using all but 2 gigs of my hd. this is where i ran into the wall i am stuck on now. still a novice so stumbling round in the dark a bit. 

any who, thanks for replying. hope somone knows what i am doing wrong. thanks again


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Is it giving you an error message or just won't let you do it?


----------



## dragons_eyeview (Mar 23, 2006)

just won't let me do it. it will let me resize the extended and swap ( they are 1.43 gb each ) but not the main partition which is what i nead to do to create a windows partition right ? it'll let me format it, but i am under the impression that is no such a good idea ...



thinking it would be a good idea to download a more basic linux onto another puter ( gentu or some such ) so i can learn corectly how unix works ....

thanks.


----------



## acidburned (Mar 21, 2006)

u could do that, but gentoo isnt very noob friendly.u could always download a live cd version of linux.that way u can learn and u wont mess up ur hardrive.and as far as i know,if u going to dual boot windows and linux,windows has to be on it first,then linux.


----------



## dragons_eyeview (Mar 23, 2006)

ahh, and hear i was hoping i could do it the other way round. 

yeah, i have heard gentoo isn't noob friendly. is why i want a coppy of it. have an old puter not being used for anything. could be a learnign experiance. ( if nothing else in patience ) . 

well any who, i am going to look around a while longer before i get drastic with things ... ty.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I think it's not letting you resize the partition because it's being used. I think you'll need to download a LiveCD of some type of Linux Distro (Knoppix might be best) and run QTParted from the LiveCD. 

As far as Gentoo, it's very difficult and time consuming to install. But a great learning experience if you're up for the challenge. They have a handbook at http://www.gentoo.org under the documentation link. It shows you what you need to do from start to finish. However, you need a decent level of computer/Linux knowledge to make the most of the handbook. Please keep in mind that it will take time to compile the stuff that you need. On my old PII 350Mhz computer, it took me 5 days to install the base linux system, X, KDE and Gnome. OpenOffice.org took almost a full day, KDE took and X took a full day each. Gnome was half a day since most things were already installed by the time I did Gnome. On my AMD 1900+, it took 3 days for the same.


----------



## dragons_eyeview (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks, i actualy have a live cd. i'll have to give that a shot.

gentoo does sound daunting, but then i like a chalange. if i can survive it. ...


----------

